# Attachment blocking in Exchange 2003



## Ambictus (Aug 25, 2004)

Does anyone know where to change the folder for removed attachments in Exchange 2003?


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

Exchange can remove attachments (natively)? :4-dontkno 

What software are you using to remove attachments?


----------



## Ambictus (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm running a Exchange 2003 server with GFI MailEssentials as my UCE guard. The attachment removing is an Exchange feature, yes. I believe specifically it's an OWA feature.


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

Ambictus said:


> I'm running a Exchange 2003 server with GFI MailEssentials as my UCE guard. The attachment removing is an Exchange feature, yes. I believe specifically it's an OWA feature.


AFAIK, Exchange (even with OWA) does not remove attachments and place them in a folder. OWA does block certain attachment extensions from being viewed, but they aren't stripped from the message and placed into a folder. In order to view the blocked attachments, you must change the OWA blocked file types, click here and read.

However, MailEssentials DOES remove attachments of types that you specify and place them in a folder (if you specified). I couldn't find a guide on how to change the folder, this is the closest thing I could find.

Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## jonathandyson (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are running SBS 2003 then Exchange Attachment blocking (which does exist) is configured by running the Internet Connection wizard again in the To Do list. The setting is on the last page.

Jonathan


----------



## greenb (May 29, 2008)

Do you if this is even possible to do?

I would like to create a User in exchange that will receive an email with attachments.
Then forward this email to a Group of people without the attachment.

My goal is to limit the number of times this attachment is sent to people.

Right now I have the User created and a group created. I have the forwarding working but I can not figure out how to block attachments to that particular group.

I'm using MS Exchange 2003 sbs

Thanks In Advance for Any and All advice.
Bob


----------

